# Hi!



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi! I just joined today. I have 1 cat. You can see her in my avatar. She is a tortoise shell, with really thick long fur. She's got gorgious big, bright green eyes. She is 4 years old, yet she still acts like a kitten. She is very playful, and has lots of energy. I had a tabby cat before, who died when i was 11.  

She is such a strange cat! I remember when she was a tiny kitten, she brought a sock in. About a week later, she brought us the other matching sock. :lol: Around that time, she also gave us a spanner. We found it on the door step, i dont know how she managed to drag that along with her. Oh! Another one i can remember, was we found a mouse trap on our door step. Why she brought that to us, i will never know. :lol: 
She's so lovely. Every morning as soon as i wake up, she's there meowing at me for some breakfast. She wont stop until she gets it.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello and welcome!!! @@@ 

Your kitty is very pretty!!
I used to have a torti as well, she was a feral kitten my sister rescued,
and she turned out to be a real sweetie!!! 
Had her 14 years.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! 


Chocolate said:


> She is such a strange cat! I remember when she was a tiny kitten, she brought a sock in. About a week later, she brought us the other matching sock. :lol:


That sounded really cute! But what is a spanner? 

And my cat Sugar does that too, meows until she gets her breakfast! Cats are just too cute! :wink:


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## pazavatkay (Feb 17, 2004)

*Dragging stuff-Welcome*

From my experience a cats mouth is strong. So they can carry stuff that may look too heavy for a cat to carry. For example, they carry their baby's by the neck when they want to move them. 
I'm also new to the forum and welcome.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello there and Welcome- your kitty does have very bright eyes!
Oh and your screen name sounds delicious :wink:


----------



## Silence (Jan 31, 2004)

Welcome!  Hehe, your kitty sounds like quite the character!


----------



## JungleKitty (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi and WELCOME! What pretty eyes your kitty has!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome! And what beautiful eyes your cat has!


----------

